# Spider...eh



## dry3210 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would like some pointers...not really happy with the way these came out.  I want to get in even closer.  I think some of it has to do with just using a single regular flash on why I'm not very happy with these

Any input is welcome


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2010)

First try getting your flash off-camera.  Then diffuse it!


----------



## dry3210 (Jul 21, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> First try getting your flash off-camera. Then diffuse it!


 
It was and it is.  I have about a 2' cable I was using and tried some various flash positions.  As for diffuser all I had was the built in one that drops down over it.  Not really sure how adequete that is though.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks as if the subject was already top lit.  Puting the flash above the subject just added to the ambient light.  That spider needs a balance fill on the underside where there is almost no detail in the shadow areas.  

Focus looks good.  I like the colors and detail oh his abdomen in the bottom pic.  What were your settings?


----------



## chris82 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never seen a spider like that before. what kind is it?


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Did Mgriff turn you on to this site? Do you go to HH also? lol I've never seen one of those spiders around here. If I did I would run.


----------



## dry3210 (Jul 23, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> It looks as if the subject was already  top lit.  Puting the flash above the subject just added to the ambient  light.  That spider needs a balance fill on the underside where there is  almost no detail in the shadow areas.
> 
> Focus looks good.  I like the colors and detail oh his abdomen in the bottom pic.  What were your settings?



First One: 1/125 (there was a bit of wind, no tripod), F18, ISO 200
Second One: 1/125, F7.1, ISO 200



supraman215 said:


> Did Mgriff turn you on to this site? Do you go to HH also? lol I've never seen one of those spiders around here. If I did I would run.



Nope, and I've been out of HH (Assuming you mean the high school) for quite a few years now.  This spider was up in Quakertown.  Supposedly they are pretty common around here but this is the first time I've noticed one.


----------



## rayfrank (Jul 28, 2010)

We all the work by the spider on its aim.I really like the pictures here because of very micro type photography done by you here.The terms of the photography done by you here is very appreciated and the perfection in your photography is never seen by me.


----------

